# Virenschutz nicht mehr aktuell - wie updaten?



## pee (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe soeben ISP Config 3.0.1.2 installiert. Dabei bekomme ich die Meldung, dass der Virenschutz nicht mehr aktuell ist. 

Wie kann ich das ändern? Die Meldung sieht so aus: http://pics.netzor.de/virenschutz.png.

Ich danke für eure Zeit und Aufmerksamkeit im Voraus.


----------



## pee (26. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe den Virenschutz jetzt laut folgender Website upgedated: https://wiki.clamav.net/Main/InstallFromSource.

Zuvor habe ich Clamav per apt-get remove deinstalliert. 

Trotzdem erhalte ich im Adminmenü noch immer folgende Meldung:


```
--------------------------------------
freshclam daemon 0.94.2 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: x86_64, CPU: x86_64)
ClamAV update process started at Tue May 26 10:03:58 2009
WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
WARNING: Local version: 0.94.2 Recommended version: 0.95.1
DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
Downloading main-50.cdiff [100%]
Downloading main-51.cdiff [100%]
main.cld updated (version: 51, sigs: 545035, f-level: 42, builder: sven)
WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
WARNING: Current functionality level = 38, recommended = 42
DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
WARNING: getfile: daily-8684.cdiff not found on remote server (IP: 130.133.110.67)
WARNING: getpatch: Can't download daily-8684.cdiff from db.local.clamav.net
Trying host db.local.clamav.net (193.27.50.222)...
WARNING: getfile: daily-8684.cdiff not found on remote server (IP: 193.27.50.222)
WARNING: getpatch: Can't download daily-8684.cdiff from db.local.clamav.net
Trying host db.local.clamav.net (193.27.50.222)...
WARNING: getfile: daily-8684.cdiff not found on remote server (IP: 193.27.50.222)
WARNING: getpatch: Can't download daily-8684.cdiff from db.local.clamav.net
Trying host db.local.clamav.net (193.27.50.222)...
WARNING: getfile: daily-8684.cdiff not found on remote server (IP: 193.27.50.222)
WARNING: getpatch: Can't download daily-8684.cdiff from db.local.clamav.net
Trying host db.local.clamav.net (193.27.50.222)...
WARNING: getfile: daily-8684.cdiff not found on remote server (IP: 193.27.50.222)
WARNING: getpatch: Can't download daily-8684.cdiff from db.local.clamav.net
WARNING: Incremental update failed, trying to download daily.cvd
Downloading daily.cvd [100%]
daily.cvd updated (version: 9392, sigs: 13366, f-level: 42, builder: ccordes)
WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
WARNING: Current functionality level = 38, recommended = 42
DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
Database updated (558401 signatures) from db.local.clamav.net (IP: 85.214.20.182)
Clamd successfully notified about the update.
--------------------------------------
Received signal: wake up
ClamAV update process started at Tue May 26 11:04:03 2009
WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
WARNING: Local version: 0.94.2 Recommended version: 0.95.1
DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
main.cld is up to date (version: 51, sigs: 545035, f-level: 42, builder: sven)
Downloading daily-9393.cdiff [100%]
daily.cld updated (version: 9393, sigs: 17212, f-level: 42, builder: ccordes)
WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
WARNING: Current functionality level = 38, recommended = 42
DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
Database updated (562247 signatures) from db.local.clamav.net (IP: 193.27.50.222)
Clamd successfully notified about the update.
--------------------------------------
Received signal: wake up
ClamAV update process started at Tue May 26 12:04:03 2009
WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
WARNING: Local version: 0.94.2 Recommended version: 0.95.1
DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
main.cld is up to date (version: 51, sigs: 545035, f-level: 42, builder: sven)
daily.cld is up to date (version: 9393, sigs: 17212, f-level: 42, builder: ccordes)
--------------------------------------
Received signal: wake up
ClamAV update process started at Tue May 26 13:04:03 2009
WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
WARNING: Local version: 0.94.2 Recommended version: 0.95.1
DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
main.cld is up to date (version: 51, sigs: 545035, f-level: 42, builder: sven)
daily.cld is up to date (version: 9393, sigs: 17212, f-level: 42, builder: ccordes)
--------------------------------------
Received signal: wake up
ClamAV update process started at Tue May 26 14:04:03 2009
WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED!
WARNING: Local version: 0.94.2 Recommended version: 0.95.1
DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
main.cld is up to date (version: 51, sigs: 545035, f-level: 42, builder: sven)
daily.cld is up to date (version: 9393, sigs: 17212, f-level: 42, builder: ccordes)
--------------------------------------
```
Ich habe mich zwischenzeitlich aus dem Adminmenü ein- und ausgeloggt. und habe 


```
/etc/init.d/openbsd-inetd restart
```
ausgeführt. Verschaffte keiner Linderung. In der Installationsanleitung steht am Schluß:



> restart any relevant services.


Welche Services sind denn bei Clamav relevant?


----------



## Till (26. Mai 2009)

Ein Update war nicht notwendig, clamd spinnt da immer etwas rum mit der meldung. Die bedeutet nämlich dass Dein Clamav natürlich die aktuellen viren signature hat, und das ist es worauf es ankommt. Es gibt nur eine neuer Version der Software, die wird aber auch automatisch mit dem nächsten Linux Update eingespielt wenn sie ausreichend getestet ist und solang stellt die Linuxdistribution sicherhitspatches bereit, falls mal was sicherheitsrelevantes dabei sein sollte. Das updaten von Source war wirklich keine gute Idee da Du damit jetzt die Sicherheitspatches und Updatemöglichkeiten Deiner Linux Distro ausgehebelt hast.


----------



## pee (26. Mai 2009)

Nun kann ich doch Clamav wieder runterschmeissen und aus den repos installieren, oder? Wie mache ich das sauber, wenn ich es mir per make geholt habe?


----------



## Till (26. Mai 2009)

Lass es am besten so. Du kriegst das sowieso nicht mehr sauber runter. Für mit make installierte Sachen gibt es keinen Uninstaller. Du musst jetzt halt immer dabei bleiben und clamav von Hand updaten.


----------



## pee (26. Mai 2009)

Also obwohl ich es von der Herstellerwebsite geladen habe, wird mir trotzdem nicht angezeigt, dass es aktuell ist.


----------



## Till (27. Mai 2009)

Dann hast Du ihn vermutlich in einen anderen Pfad installiert und somit den clamav von Deinem System nicht überschrieben oder er wurde nicht neu gestartet.


----------



## pee (27. Mai 2009)

Kennst du den Befehl zum Neustarten von Clamav?


----------



## Till (28. Mai 2009)

/etc/init.d/clamav-daemon restart


----------

